
Show HN: My afternoon project - a pleasant viewer for the "who is hiring?" posts - necubi
http://hnhiring.micahw.com/
======
yesimahuman
Awesome! Is there possibly a way to filter the freelances by those looking for
work and those looking for freelancers?

------
dejv
Great! When I was reading hiring post today I was just thinking that something
like this will be very helpful.

Just one thing is missing: sorting by city.

~~~
necubi
You can search by city by using a regular expression in the filter box (ex:
nyc|new york).

~~~
apaprocki
Or possibly a 3-pane display (if desired).. Pick the Year/month, then the
city, then see all the people in that city. Or similarly, Year/month, then the
company (sorted), then the post.

------
jonah
Clean.

Small bug: when you click on a username it should go to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=xxx>, not
<http://news.ycombinator.com/users?id=xxx>

~~~
necubi
Thanks -- fixed.

------
dylanvee
Could you filter internships too?

------
tsunamifury
As someone just coming off a long contract and looking for a new job/gig --
thank you... thank you from the bottom of my heart. I cannot express how
wonderful this tool makes me feel in the midst of a difficult job market.

------
sukuriant
Somebody forgot to support unicode :)

~~~
necubi
That was the result of a weird interaction between open-uri and nokogiri. It's
working now.

------
meta
Looks good but the scrolling on iPad feels really wrong. So much so that it
actually bothered me and I had to stop. Actually a very weird sensation - like
nails on a chalk board - it is the first time I have had such a 'physical'
response to pictures under glass.

------
shad0wfax
Very useful!

Just a very small nitpick (not something you should lose your sleep over at
all) - upon navigating to a link and then clicking browser back button doesn't
take me back to the location I was at. I would even recommend opening links in
a new window.

------
dhruvbird
This is super! I wanted to do something like this myself - you've executed it
brilliantly!!

Why don't have a "Feb 2012 - all" and let user's search using the regexp box?
That way, I don't have to search both categories for stuff that might span
both.

------
dazbradbury
Awesome, thanks! Unfortunately, am on the stock Android browser, and it won't
let me scroll down past the length of the left hand nav menu. Not sure why,
but can look at your css when I'm back on my desktop if you like.

~~~
necubi
What android version is that? It seems to work on the ICS browser.

~~~
dazbradbury
Sorry for the delay, I'm running Android 2.3.3.

------
stevenj
Nice site.

When I first saw the "ad" for a developer in New York on the bottom right of
the site I thought to myself: "Wow, and he's already found a business model."

It took me a second to figure out that it was the site's creator's info.

------
kirktrue
Also a very non-obtrusive way to market your availability ;)

------
koopajah
Would be nice to see the job openings as a "gmail discussion" where I can read
the "title" and just collapse it if i'm not interested instead of mouse
wheeling !

------
canadiancreed
Something I wish the actual thread had, that would be great in this is sorting
by posted date (aka latest posted, etc...)

------
markerdmann
Does anyone know why companies mostly want to hire full-time coders instead of
freelancers/consultants/contractors?

~~~
kirktrue
As the owner of a consultancy I have to acknowledge that FTEs are often
appropriate, for good reasons:

FTEs are available in perpetuity (theoretically), contractors can be flighty

Manageability of FTEs is assumed, while freelancers often multiplex

Overall lower cost

IP/knowledge remains in-house with FTEs (talent acquisitions show this is a
big deal)

Of course, there are some bad reasons too (trust issues, etc.).

------
kirktrue
Great work. Would be nice to keep the regex active as I click different months
(presently my regex is ignored).

Bookmarked.

Thanks!

~~~
necubi
That's fixed.

~~~
kirktrue
Awesome. Thanks.

------
SoftwareMaven
Interesting, but scrolling in my iPad was unusable, so I didn't really want to
dig into it.

~~~
binarymax
No its fine, but you need to scroll using two fingers instead of one.

------
swapsmagic
Nice, even i thought of having something similar to make it easy to filter
relevant job.

------
anarchitect
Great work - this is really useful. How often does it update?

(I just posted in one of the threads)

------
itsnotvalid
Does any backbone/whatever involved?

------
neelmeg
great work, kind of finding it difficult to know who is hiring and who is
looking for jobs.

------
bobwaycott
Very nice job, indeed.

------
mijnpc
Love it

------
iab
nicely done!

